# Omni music publishing - poltergeist full score available



## ed buller (Oct 13, 2021)

Jerry Goldsmith "Poltergeist" Full Orchestral Score


Omni Music Publishing is thrilled to present Jerry Goldsmith's score "Poltergeist"




omnimusicpublishing.com





Essential purchase !

best

ed


----------



## victor_nf (Oct 13, 2021)

Hi there
For EU potential purchasers (like me), OMP customer support responded recently to my inquiry via Facebook stating that they have just reached an agreement with an EU distributor, and this is expected to be announced.

Currently to get those from US or UK is simply a rip-off due to taxes and customs.

Cheers
Víctor


----------



## samphony (Oct 13, 2021)

victor_nf said:


> Hi there
> For EU potential purchasers (like me), OMP customer support responded recently to my inquiry via Facebook stating that they have just reached an agreement with an EU distributor, and this is expected to be announced.
> 
> Currently to get those from US or UK is simply a rip-off due to taxes and customs.
> ...


That’s great news!


----------



## Markrs (Oct 13, 2021)

victor_nf said:


> Hi there
> For EU potential purchasers (like me), OMP customer support responded recently to my inquiry via Facebook stating that they have just reached an agreement with an EU distributor, and this is expected to be announced.
> 
> Currently to get those from US or UK is simply a rip-off due to taxes and customs.
> ...


If that is true, I would be happy to pick up some of these.


----------



## victor_nf (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Scamper (Oct 13, 2021)

victor_nf said:


> Hi there
> For EU potential purchasers (like me), OMP customer support responded recently to my inquiry via Facebook stating that they have just reached an agreement with an EU distributor, and this is expected to be announced.


That's great to hear.
A while ago, I bit the bullet and ordered a few scores despite the shipping costs. I think it's still good value, but it's gonna be much better - especially to order single scores.
I just hope the EU gets the full catalogue as well.


----------



## wst3 (Oct 13, 2021)

I can't keep up with them, and I am trying really hard to only purchase as I go. And even that is not working out quite as well as I would have liked<G>.


----------



## bdr (Oct 13, 2021)

wow!


----------



## bdr (Oct 13, 2021)

bdr said:


> wow!


no Australia. Amazing in the so-called age of globalisation.


----------



## gussunkri (Oct 14, 2021)

This might be an odd question but I've enjoyed (and am enjoying) Omni's Star Trek score immensely: What can Poltergeist teach me that I do not learn from studying the Star Trek score? A stronger focus on atonal horror? Would Total Recall be a better complement to Star Trek?

I payed _a lot_ in terms of shipping and taxes to get the Star Trek score to Sweden but, for me, it was absolutely worth it. What an amazing resource!


----------



## ed buller (Oct 14, 2021)

Buy both then the shipping won't be Brutal.

Total Recall is more rhythmic . Has as a lot of jerry's (0,1,4)'s and dissonant action writing. 

Poltergeist is an odd beast. Very sweet and lush as well as lot's of Penderecki/Ligeti cluster moments....

If i had to pick one it would be TR.but don't make me. 

Best

ed


----------



## gussunkri (Oct 14, 2021)

ed buller said:


> Buy both then the shipping won't be Brutal.
> 
> Total Recall is more rhythmic . Has as a lot of jerry's (0,1,4)'s and dissonant action writing.
> 
> ...


Thank you Ed! Good point regarding the cost of shipping. 

Also, it is so satisfying to now actually understand what you write when you write "a lot of jerry's (0,1,4)'s". (Thank you Film Music Notes Lessons 1-3!  ) It is nice to feel that there is progress. Learning is fun and rewarding


----------



## ed buller (Oct 14, 2021)

gussunkri said:


> Thank you Ed! Good point regarding the cost of shipping.
> 
> Also, it is so satisfying to now actually understand what you write when you write "a lot of jerry's (0,1,4)'s". (Thank you Film Music Notes Lessons 1-3!  ) It is nice to feel that there is progress. Learning is fun and rewarding


isn't it !

e


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 14, 2021)

gussunkri said:


> This might be an odd question but I've enjoyed (and am enjoying) Omni's Star Trek score immensely: What can Poltergeist teach me that I do not learn from studying the Star Trek score? A stronger focus on atonal horror? Would Total Recall be a better complement to Star Trek?
> 
> I payed _a lot_ in terms of shipping and taxes to get the Star Trek score to Sweden but, for me, it was absolutely worth it. What an amazing resource!


Poltergeist is very melodic despite it having some exceptional dissonant moments. It’s in the same vein as Jerry’s scores to Secret of Nimh, Legend and parts of Twilight Zone the Movie, in that it encompasses more of his Ravel styled writing (where ST only touched on in parts). Had ET not won best score that year, it’s likely Poltergeist would have. It also shows what a Goldsmith-Spielberg pairing could have been like for other films. Hooper is listed as director but he was locked out of editing and post once shooting wrapped. This was a Spielberg film thru and thru.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 15, 2021)

My copy arrived today- possibly the fastest turned around so far from Omni. Only 2 days from ordering to Canada to my front door. It wasn’t cheap $200 CAD but damn was it worth it.


----------



## gussunkri (Oct 17, 2021)

I feel like I run this thread astray but how essential do you find it to be to have the complete soundtrack (audio), as opposed to have the regular soundtracks available say on Spotify? Looking at the cue names and comparing to the Spotify albums of Poltergeist and Total recall reveals that they do not 100% match. Is it just at matter of finding the cue under a different name (knowing that some cues will be left out), or are there other versions of the music not corresponding perfectly to the score?


----------



## ed buller (Oct 17, 2021)

gussunkri said:


> I feel like I run this thread astray but how essential do you find it to be to have the complete soundtrack (audio), as opposed to have the regular soundtracks available say on Spotify? Looking at the cue names and comparing to the Spotify albums of Poltergeist and Total recall reveals that they do not 100% match. Is it just at matter of finding the cue under a different name (knowing that some cues will be left out), or are there other versions of the music not corresponding perfectly to the score?


I'm afraid it's a constant moan with older soundtracks. Many cues don't make the soundtrack album, and some are heavily edited. Bear in mind too that many cues are short...sometimes 20 secs...so those will be lumped in with others IF the album every see's them....






Hunting on the internet can be helpful. Sometimes there is a serious fan, that does the hard work for you and IF you get the original Cue list WITH the reel titles ,THAT can be very helpful.

JWFAN has many threads about Just This !






The Complete Cue Lists Thread


I decided to create this thread to centralize every complete cue list we have. I'll update this post as people add cue lists, so that you can find the one you're looking for easily. There are a few rules I would like you to follow, though: 1. Give your sources! 2. One post = one cue list. Not mor...




www.jwfan.com





best

ed


----------



## gussunkri (Oct 17, 2021)

Thank you for the detailed answer, Ed!
It seems that Total recall and How to train your dragon are better off with respect to having the complete soundtrack easily available. (Still, I listened to Poltergeist again today and there is some amazing stuff there...)


----------



## ed buller (Oct 18, 2021)

gussunkri said:


> (Still, I listened to Poltergeist again today and there is some amazing stuff there...)


i'd snap it up. Lot's to learn by studying it. One of his finest scores, a treasure trove of 20th century film dissonance with liberal splashes of ravel !

best

e


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 18, 2021)

gussunkri said:


> I feel like I run this thread astray but how essential do you find it to be to have the complete soundtrack (audio), as opposed to have the regular soundtracks available say on Spotify? Looking at the cue names and comparing to the Spotify albums of Poltergeist and Total recall reveals that they do not 100% match. Is it just at matter of finding the cue under a different name (knowing that some cues will be left out), or are there other versions of the music not corresponding perfectly to the score?








Screen Archives Entertainment







www.screenarchives.com


----------



## gussunkri (Oct 18, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> Screen Archives Entertainment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!

Just one more question (sorry). My two favorite tracks off of the album are "Twisted abduction" and "Rebirth". I find them both to be sublime. I worry that neither title is present in the overview of the book from Omni. Could it be that "Twisted abduction" is the same as what Omni refers to as "The Closet" and that "Rebirth" is the same as what Omni calls "Lets get her, part 2"?

EDIT: Also, I feel myself much more enticed by all the scores at Omni than by the 50% Spitfire sale. Surely that must be against the VI-control rules?! (Though, to be honest, my love affair with Staffpad is probably just as much of an explanation.)


----------



## Markrs (Oct 18, 2021)

gussunkri said:


> EDIT: Also, I feel myself much more enticed by all the scores at Omni than by the 50% Spitfire sale. Surely that must be against the VI-control rules?! (Though, to be honest, my love affair with Staffpad is probably just as much of an explanation.)


I love a good flash sale, but you will probably get more from an Omni score than any sample library. Once they have an EU retailer, I will be picking some up, though as still a beginner, these scores are a bit daunting learn from.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 18, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I love a good flash sale, but you will probably get more from an Omni score than any sample library. Once they have an EU retailer, I will be picking some up, though as still a beginner, these scores are a bit daunting learn from.


The nice thing is you can grow into them. They are a significant investment but ultimately will endure long after most sample libraries. 

I don't buy many of them, mind you. My criteria because of the expense is whether I love the film score and feel I could learn something from it. So I have The Matrix (impossible to lift most of it by ear), Total Recall, ST:TMP, and now Poltergeist. I would probably spring for HTTYD if the opportunity arose much like I would get Chris Siddall's lovely Iron Giant. I have Chris' Aliens book as well.


----------



## ed buller (Oct 18, 2021)

gussunkri said:


> Nice!
> 
> Just one more question (sorry). My two favorite tracks off of the album are "Twisted abduction" and "Rebirth". I find them both to be sublime. I worry that neither title is present in the overview of the book from Omni. Could it be that "Twisted abduction" is the same as what Omni refers to as "The Closet" and that "Rebirth" is the same as what Omni calls "Lets get her, part 2"?
> 
> EDIT: Also, I feel myself much more enticed by all the scores at Omni than by the 50% Spitfire sale. Surely that must be against the VI-control rules?! (Though, to be honest, my love affair with Staffpad is probably just as much of an explanation.)


they are Both in the full score. Every note is in the OMNI book . Also the notes that TIm has written in the foreword are golden. THIS is why these are essential purchases and should take precedent over the latest multisampled cowbell library in full surround complete with Alan Meyerson mixes ( i know you can never have enough of these bastards ! ). You will learn a shit load from studying this !

best

ed


----------



## blaggins (Oct 18, 2021)

Warning: newb alert. What is the best way to go about studying scores? Do you go through a cue and do harmonic analysis as you enter notes into a scoring program or a DAW? Or are they more a reference for how a particular color or effect is achieved? I have HTTYD and I can follow along with the music easily enough, but having done that with a couple of cues I didn't really have any new insights so I'm thinking I have to go much deeper and go much slower.


----------



## ed buller (Oct 18, 2021)

there are two completely separate bits of info in a film score, they should really be studied apart.

1, Music...this is really just like studying any music with the exception of not being too concerned about form. That is dictated by the film so tbh best ignored. Instead concentrate on what you would look for in any composition that interest you. Harmony, melody , colour etc. With very few exceptions this will be similar to music outside of film too, which is why you should not do this without having also studied the masters. A lot of film scores have given composers the opportunity to indulge themselves in fantastic collections of instruments. Bernard Herrmann in "The Day The Earth Stood Still" or Hans Zimmer with INTERSTELLAR. It takes a special person to write a space opera on a pipe organ.....

2,Drama : the best film composers are master dramatists. They sometimes have to write about the full story and emotions NOT always what is happening at that moment on screen. 



again the music is playing to the whole story....Religion and unshakable faith VS Science and fact ,NOT someone saving a city from a huge explosion with a helicopter !!!. So a film score can give clues as to how this happens. Sometimes there is what we call "mickey mousing" when the music will directly play against the subject. Again the best composers hint at this, sometimes a Wagnerian discipline of leitmotif's is on full display ! So a good film score will display ALL this. 

best

e


----------



## ed buller (Oct 18, 2021)

as if on Cue:

Ryan does it again, what you can learn from a film cue



best

ed


----------



## Gingerbread (Oct 18, 2021)

tpoots said:


> Warning: newb alert. What is the best way to go about studying scores? Do you go through a cue and do harmonic analysis as you enter notes into a scoring program or a DAW? Or are they more a reference for how a particular color or effect is achieved? I have HTTYD and I can follow along with the music easily enough, but having done that with a couple of cues I didn't really have any new insights so I'm thinking I have to go much deeper and go much slower.


Speaking only for myself (so take it for what it's worth)....just following the music with my eyes, while somewhat interesting, doesn't really give me much new insight either.

But when I actually started copying some of the music down, into a notation app (like Staffpad, for instance), I began to internalize and understand the choices and devices being used. It's much like the difference between watching a video tutorial passively, vs. actually doing a proactive exercise with the material. Just transcribing a short section of a part that I like, is really illuminating.

Also, once I've transcribed a bit in the software, I can solo the sections, and hear how the different parts sound and meld together. It starts to internalize how I can use similar choices in my music.

Finally, creating a reduced score from the published score, like Score Club recommends, really hones and distills how the composer originally conceived the orchestration, and helps me to see how I can use the knowledge in my own stuff.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 18, 2021)

I listen intently to the cue and then just read through the score, away from the audio source so I can internalize it. For me, this freeze-frame approach works pretty well. I might play some of it on the piano if I want to work out some of the more complex harmonies.


----------



## jbuhler (Oct 18, 2021)

ed buller said:


> they are Both in the full score. Every note is in the OMNI book . Also the notes that TIm has written in the foreword are golden. THIS is why these are essential purchases and should take precedent over the latest multisampled cowbell library in full surround complete with Alan Meyerson mixes ( i know you can never have enough of these bastards ! ). You will learn a shit load from studying this !
> 
> best
> 
> ed


I don’t know. Have you heard the power legato on that cowbell?

Ordered and awaiting my copy.


----------



## gussunkri (Oct 19, 2021)

I caved and ordered Poltergeist and How to train your dragon. I would have ordered Total recall but it was backordered. I was tempted by Batman as well, but perhaps working with two scores is more than enough to keep my busy for awhile.


----------



## bdr (Oct 19, 2021)

tpoots said:


> Warning: newb alert. What is the best way to go about studying scores? Do you go through a cue and do harmonic analysis as you enter notes into a scoring program or a DAW? Or are they more a reference for how a particular color or effect is achieved? I have HTTYD and I can follow along with the music easily enough, but having done that with a couple of cues I didn't really have any new insights so I'm thinking I have to go much deeper and go much slower.


----------



## Gene Pool (Oct 20, 2021)

Gingerbread said:


> Finally, creating a reduced score from the published score, like Score Club recommends...


It's often difficult to know if the person you're trying to help understands what you're talking about if (s)he is a little bit new to this. The OP may benefit from seeing some examples of those reduced scores you've made in the past if you're willing to post them. Nothing teaches like real world models that someone can follow. Just a thought.


----------



## blaggins (Oct 21, 2021)

Gene Pool said:


> It's often difficult to know if the person you're trying to help understands what you're talking about if (s)he is a little bit new to this. The OP may benefit from seeing some examples of those reduced scores you've made in the past if you're willing to post them. Nothing teaches like real world models that someone can follow. Just a thought.


Thanks Gene, real world examples are always welcome. I am going through StaffPad but I have not gotten to where Alain discusses making a score reduction yet. That being said, I also find that seeing a concept demonstrated by multiple people in multiple different ways is always helpful to my understanding.


----------



## Inventio (Oct 21, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> I don’t know. Have you heard the power legato on that cowbell?
> 
> Ordered and awaiting my copy.


if that's polyphonic legato...I'm in...


----------



## Gene Pool (Oct 21, 2021)

tpoots said:


> Thanks Gene, real world examples are always welcome. I am going through StaffPad but I have not gotten to where Alain discusses making a score reduction yet. That being said, I also find that seeing a concept demonstrated by multiple people in multiple different ways is always helpful to my understanding.


Hang in there. I'm sure someone will eventually step up and demonstrate their methods with real world examples and concrete, practical guidance. I think some people may be shy about doing so for whatever reason, but this is one of those areas where the vagueness of general remarks has its limits.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 21, 2021)

tpoots said:


> Thanks Gene, real world examples are always welcome. I am going through StaffPad but I have not gotten to where Alain discusses making a score reduction yet. That being said, I also find that seeing a concept demonstrated by multiple people in multiple different ways is always helpful to my understanding.


Score reductions are fun! I did that with Shostakovich’s 12th symphony years ago. It’s a great way to get a piano friendly version of a piece. I know some people can play a full score on the fly but I could never do that, so piano reductions of full orchestral scores are helpful to get a handle on the harmonic motion of a piece.


----------



## ed buller (Oct 21, 2021)

tpoots said:


> Thanks Gene, real world examples are always welcome. I am going through StaffPad but I have not gotten to where Alain discusses making a score reduction yet. That being said, I also find that seeing a concept demonstrated by multiple people in multiple different ways is always helpful to my understanding.


Alain does take downs. He use to do one a month. I think it's called scorestudy. Very useful 

best

e


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 21, 2021)

ed buller said:


> Alain does take downs. He use to do one a month. I think it's called scorestudy. Very useful
> 
> best
> 
> e


Also incredibly helpful


----------



## Gene Pool (Oct 22, 2021)

@tpoots 

You don't need to concern yourself with takedown yet. Takedown is transcribing by ear, which is not what you do with printed scores. It's also a union category where you get paid by the four-bar page per number of staves. The kind of takedown you do for yourself is rewarding, but the kind you're hired to do typically is not, except for the plumber's wages.

What you need is a group of strategies that you can adapt for your purposes. I wish I had the time right now to get into the details (it'd take me half an hour to summarize), but overall, how you go about it depends mostly on: (1) what you want to get out of any particular score excerpt; and (2) the specific score excerpt, since each is a law unto itself.

Really sorry about the vagueness here, since I reckon it's not very helpful.


----------



## Gingerbread (Oct 22, 2021)

tpoots said:


> Thanks Gene, real world examples are always welcome. I am going through StaffPad but I have not gotten to where Alain discusses making a score reduction yet. That being said, I also find that seeing a concept demonstrated by multiple people in multiple different ways is always helpful to my understanding.


Hi @tpoots If you'd like to learn more about doing score reductions (which really are IMHO among the best ways to learn orchestration), and since you have ScoreClub, you can watch Alain doing a bunch of them in the 'Score Study' tab. He makes it easy to understand the concepts.

Additionally, he goes into detail about how to do them in the 'Orchestrating the Line' course(s), since score reductions directly relate to how he orchestrates.


----------



## gussunkri (Oct 25, 2021)

I received my books today. They seem really well made and the analysis and the discussion of the themes in the beginning of the book is fantastic!

A tip for other Europeans: Of the two shipping options I tried DHL this time. My experience was that they were much faster. I think I will stick with DHL when ordering from Omni.


----------



## bdr (Oct 28, 2021)

sooooo p*ssed off that I cannot order this score from Australia, it's actually insane


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 10, 2021)

Long story but I ended up with an extra copy. Anyone in Australia interested in buying this? I would charge the $85USD plus shipping. Book is sealed. 

PM me if interested.


----------

